# 1995 Nissan 200sx speakers upgrade



## earthbound741 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys,
Just got myself a 1995 200sx. It's my first car =D. Anyway, i need new speakers... Fast! Thing is, im not good with auto speakers, so i come here for some help. Right now the car has factory speakers and a Alpine CDE-7856 headunit. I dont much car for a subwoofer, but i definatly want powerful car speakers. I only have about $150usd to work with. I know i need 6 3/4 inch speakers. What else do i need? Amp? Wires? Is it really that hard to install it myself, or should i just take it to pep boys or something.. I would appreciate any guides/tips/clues/hints ect you guys have. Thank you!


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

I pesonally like polk audio speakers... but if you want good quality speakers i would go to this website:
Name Brand Car Audio and Video at an affordable price! Savings on Car CD Players, MP3 Players, Car Amplifiers, Car Subwoofers, Car Speakers, and Car Video at Sonic Electronix! Car Audio, CD Players, MP3 Players, Subwoofers, Speakers, Car Alarms and more at Sonic Electronix!

They have everything you need at a really cheap price.


----------



## earthbound741 (Mar 2, 2007)

92maximaguy said:


> I pesonally like polk audio speakers... but if you want good quality speakers i would go to this website:
> Name Brand Car Audio and Video at an affordable price! Savings on Car CD Players, MP3 Players, Car Amplifiers, Car Subwoofers, Car Speakers, and Car Video at Sonic Electronix! Car Audio, CD Players, MP3 Players, Subwoofers, Speakers, Car Alarms and more at Sonic Electronix!
> 
> They have everything you need at a really cheap price.


im looking for directions how to access the speakers and replace em.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

earthbound741 said:


> im looking for directions how to access the speakers and replace em.



Oh shit my bad.. I thought that you didnt know where to get them.. Me stupid.


----------



## bignick31985 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I havent looked at the rear speakers on my g/f's 95 yet, but I know the front ones can only be reached by removing the door panels. The passenger front speaker is blown, and has been since she bought it. They arent that hard to remove either. I had the most trouble getting the top set back in while putting it back on.

There are about 10-15 screws IIRC you'll need to remove, as well as ones in the doorhandle bezel, and you'll need to unhook the power window/electric lock connections on each side, if you've got them. The speaker is down in the bottom front corner of the door panel, held in by 4 screws. I forget the size, but if I had to guess it'd either be 5.25" or 6.5".

I've always had great luck with Infinity Reference speakers. Their component set was awesome in my Honda. Sounded great, built great, just awesome for the money. You can find a good set of door speakers for probably around $70 or so, maybe $90 tops, but they are worth it man.


----------



## earthbound741 (Mar 2, 2007)

bignick31985 said:


> Well, I havent looked at the rear speakers on my g/f's 95 yet, but I know the front ones can only be reached by removing the door panels. The passenger front speaker is blown, and has been since she bought it. They arent that hard to remove either. I had the most trouble getting the top set back in while putting it back on.
> 
> There are about 10-15 screws IIRC you'll need to remove, as well as ones in the doorhandle bezel, and you'll need to unhook the power window/electric lock connections on each side, if you've got them. The speaker is down in the bottom front corner of the door panel, held in by 4 screws. I forget the size, but if I had to guess it'd either be 5.25" or 6.5".
> 
> I've always had great luck with Infinity Reference speakers. Their component set was awesome in my Honda. Sounded great, built great, just awesome for the money. You can find a good set of door speakers for probably around $70 or so, maybe $90 tops, but they are worth it man.


thanks a lot.


----------



## bignick31985 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope it helped some. Post pics when you upgrade'm!!!


----------

